# Thermostat wiring question.



## Yail Bloor (Sep 11, 2009)

First just a little background: Years ago I replaced electric baseboard radiators with an oil boiler and hot water baseboard system. All the line voltage wiring was, of course, disconnected from the electric panel and made dead. Thermostat locations stayed the same and we used the pre-existing romex as control wire into the unfinished basement where we connected thermostat wire which we took to the boiler (we also pig-tailed thermostat wire to connect to the new thermostats). So I have a two wire thermostat wire rough-in.

Now I want to install new thermostats that require three wires (Z-Wave thermostats, for remote control) and my question is this: can I use the unused ground wire as the required C wire, a live 24V wire to power the new stat. My concern is it's a "bare" wire but not really as it's inside the romex housing. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

